# شخبط شخابيط



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

يبدو ان هذا الولد فهم كلمات اغنية نانسي عجرم شخبط شخابيط بالشكل العكسي الا تعتقدون ذلك ؟!
اليكم هذه الصورة الغريبة والمضحكة والتي تحتاج اغنية جديدة تقول شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على وجه اخوه !!


----------



## يوسف المطرف (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههاااااااااي


مسكين لعب بحسبت الياااااااهل لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول


يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو عالصورة  *


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

الله يسلمك اخي
ميرسي الك
ربنا معاك ^_^


----------



## فادية (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا اروجه


----------



## ارووجة (24 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

هلاااا فادية وحشتينا
ميرسي ليكي ياغالية


----------



## crazy_girl (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

*جميلة يااروجة
بس هو الواد يمكن مش عاجبه اخوه
او شافه حيطة
اعذروووه*


----------



## ارووجة (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

ههههههههههههه يمكن
ميرسي لمرورك عيوني


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

يالهوى 

دا ضيع المعالم خالص

هههههههههههه

مشكورة يا اروجة​


----------



## lovebjw (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

هههههههههههههههه
سكر اوى 
البت بنت اخوى بتعمل كدة برضو دى مرة انا معرفتهاش بسبب الشخبطة بتاعتها 
تسلم ايديكى يا ارووجة


----------



## candy shop (25 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على ...*

حلوه اوى يا روجه

ادى اخره الاغانى

ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## Ramzi (7 يوليو 2007)

يبدو ان هذا الولد فهم كلمات اغنية نانسي عجرم شخبط شخابيط بالشكل العكسي الا تعتقدون ذلك ؟! 
اليكم هذه الصورة الغريبة والمضحكة والتي تحتاج اغنية جديدة تقول شخبط شخابيط مسك الالوان ورسم على وجه اخوه !! 
! 















​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط*

جميلو يارمزى بس ارووجة كتبت نفس الموضوع ده قبل كدة


----------



## rama (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط*

جميل أوي الموضوع دا 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## mrmr120 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط*

ههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه
عسل اوى 
مرسى اوى اوى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: شخبط شخابيط*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص يا رمزى هنستناها منك الاغنية دى


----------



## god love 2011 (5 يناير 2009)

*طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

      شايفييييييييين الطفل ده متاثر قوي بأغنية شخبط شخابييط

وأبتدي يطبق الموضوع عملي بقي


                                              يا وييييييييييييييييلك من ماما بقي يا حلو 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه

​ ​ ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

*هههههههههههههههههه
عسل يا سيمون 

دا لو ابني انا كنت هنقعهم هما الاتنين في البانيو  يومين وبعدين هشيل كل الاقلام من البيت​*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

هههههههههههههههه
الصورة سكرررررررر 
ربنا يباركك يا سيمون​


----------



## rana1981 (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## badir_koko (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

*ده متأثر جدا بس عسل.
شكرا على الصورة الحلوة ربنا يباركك.​*


----------



## dark_angel (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

*لا ده واد جامد جدا تسلم ايدك على الصورة الحلوة دى*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

*صوره حلوه قوي 

بس شكله هيطلع رسام جامد

شكرا يا سمسه

​*


----------



## متيكو (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

خخخخخخخ حلوة كثثثير شكرا


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

هههههههههههههههه

الصورة  رووووووووووعة

ربنا يباركك يا سيمون


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يناير 2009)

*رد: طفل متأثر بأغنية شخبط شخابييييييييييييييط*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ولد عسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل
وانا احب اقوله شاطر شاطر هههههههه
ميرسى ياسيمون​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 يناير 2009)

*تم دمج الموضوع مع سابقه بسبب التكرار...

سلام ونعمة *​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههه

ده بوظ وشه خالص


----------

